# Scrolling Signatures



## Wizerzak (Mar 5, 2012)

I have noticed recently that a lot of people have avatars taking over the 150 pixel height (and sometimes the 500 pixel width, but not really a problem) limit. As far as I was aware, this is against the rules, so either my browser has had some setting messed up, the mods have become lazier ( ) at moderating this rule, or people are just not paying attention to it.

I only noticed this because it's extremely annoying scrolling down a page (with the mouse wheel) then ending up over a tall signature which 'stops' you from scrolling for a while.

Could I request that this rule to be enforced more than it is currently and to inform people that there IS actually a limit (as they obviously didn't read the rules upon registration).

Thanks,
Wizzerzak.

edit: just re-read it and it sounds a little harsh, it's just this really irritates me.


----------



## unz (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree, it is annoying. It gets really bad when trying to scroll using a laptop's touchpad, too.


----------



## Click This (Mar 5, 2012)

Just click outside the edge of the forum post and you can scroll easily.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 5, 2012)

Click This said:


> Just click outside the edge of the forum post and you can scroll easily.



Yeah, I know that. But when browsing webpages your cursor generally tends to be somewhere in the middle of the screen. Plus it's a rule so there shouldn't be any excuses anyway.


----------



## prowler (Mar 5, 2012)

Spoiler: lol











Wizzerzak, if you really wanted people to abide by the rules, you'd only have one image in your sig


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 5, 2012)

prowler said:


> Spoiler: lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D: You must be using a netbook or something, because the total combined width is less than 500 pixels.


----------



## Click This (Mar 5, 2012)

It's all in perspective.
Wizzerzak's signature is flush to me.
What size screens do you guys have?
SVGA??


----------



## prowler (Mar 5, 2012)

I know but that doesn't change the fact you have two images in your sig.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2012)

maybe you should just move the images in your sig closer wiz.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 5, 2012)

prowler said:


> I know but that doesn't change the fact you have two images in your sig.


I don't see any rule say I shouldn't


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 5, 2012)

I actually have it set to disable all signatures, just cause usually they are usually either annoying or...annoying. Too big or just obnoxious, I can't stand them. (mostly)


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2012)

27 inch iMac. Wiz you still have a scroll bar lol


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 5, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> 27 inch iMac. Wiz you still have a scroll bar lol



Well, I can't see why


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> 27 inch iMac. Wiz you still have a scroll bar lol


14.1" no scrollbars. but i got chrome maximized.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 5, 2012)

Narayan said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > 27 inch iMac. Wiz you still have a scroll bar lol
> ...



Ahh, yes that'll be why. Restoring a window messes up alignment. I'll try and fix that.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2012)

oh lol im dumb. If i maximize my window it goes away lol 

Ok so i usually dont use gbatemp as a full screen window. So nevermind, but i still think its annoying to have to scroll through someones sig. Even yours.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 5, 2012)

OK, I've removed that image (I didn't need it anymore anyway). Now back on topic: can this rule please be enforced? At least for signatures that scroll in full screen?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> oh lol im dumb. If i maximize my window it goes away lol
> 
> Ok so i usually dont use gbatemp as a full screen window. So nevermind, but i still think its annoying to have to scroll through someones sig. Even yours.


yeah. but i've got myself used to move the cursor by the avatar area or to the far left when scrolling the temp. 
but yeah, it used to be annoying.

wait my sig?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 5, 2012)

I suggest the scroll ability be removed (via styling that area), for two reasons.

1 - People who use overly large signatures will now have them cut off without the ability to view the rest, encouraging them to abide by the limit to make things visible.

2 - It won't make pages stop mid-way through a scroll anymore if it won't scroll at all.

Win-win?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2012)

Narayan said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > oh lol im dumb. If i maximize my window it goes away lol
> ...



no no not you, i dont even see you having a sig.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 5, 2012)

I have noticed recently that a lot of people have avatars taking over the 150 pixel height (and sometimes the 500 pixel width, but not really a problem) limit. As far as I was aware, this is against the rules, so either my browser has had some setting messed up, the mods have become lazier ( ) at moderating this rule, or people are just not paying attention to it.

I only noticed this because it's extremely annoying scrolling down a page (with the mouse wheel) then ending up over a tall signature which 'stops' you from scrolling for a while.

Could I request that this rule to be enforced more than it is currently and to inform people that there IS actually a limit (as they obviously didn't read the rules upon registration).

Thanks,
Wizzerzak.

edit: just re-read it and it sounds a little harsh, it's just this really irritates me.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


oh, hehe, i though you were talking to me.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2012)

Narayan said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


no haha its ok, i dont mind scrolling through your sig.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 5, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> can this rule please be enforced?





> The maximum combined file size for all graphics in a member's avatar and signature is: *80Kb*


People in glass houses...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2012)

Should dress with the lights out.


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 6, 2012)

Rydian said:


> I suggest the scroll ability be removed (via styling that area), for two reasons.
> 
> 1 - People who use overly large signatures will now have them cut off without the ability to view the rest, encouraging them to abide by the limit to make things visible.
> 
> ...


The scrolling is to prevent people trolling with ridiculously huge images/wall of texts.
It also makes it super easy to notice if someone has gone over the limitations.
If they're over then scrollbars show up.

Also, the delay from scrolling through the signature scrollbar isn't that bad.
If the scrollbars are removed you'd just be scrolling the full height of the signature anyway, no difference there.

As for simply cropping it, then people could just hide 5MB JPG files in their signature and that's no fun either is it?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> The scrolling is to prevent people trolling with ridiculously huge images/wall of texts.


The scroll *ability*, not just hiding the bar.  If it's too long it gets visually cut off, period.



Zarcon said:


> Also, the delay from scrolling through the signature scrollbar isn't that bad.


With many setups and browsers, it's not a delay, it's a full-on stop.



Zarcon said:


> As for simply cropping it, then people could just hide 5MB JPG files in their signature and that's no fun either is it?


People can currently hide 5MB transparent/white animated GIFs and such via not having frame compositing enabled as well... any methods to find one would count on the filesize and HTML location, which would catch both methods and the user regardless.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 6, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > can this rule please be enforced?
> ...


It's 12KB over...  If that matters to anyone I point them to the mobile site.

Anyway, Rydian has a good point, is there not a way to just crop off anything over 500 pixels?
I'm assuming this would also fix the problem I had with having 2 pictures.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2012)

overflow:hidden; will do it.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 9, 2012)

Wait have we always had the little X in the corner to ignore signatures?

Oh wait yeah ive used it before. nevermind.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 9, 2012)

Hehe. I remember another forum where another guy used to have HUGE text, as well as a full size youtube video in his signature. most annoying thing ever. hehe


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 15, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > can this rule please be enforced?
> ...


80 kilobits seems awfully small. D:


----------



## bowser (Mar 15, 2012)

The scrolling signatures are especially annoying when I'm browsing the site on my iPhone.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll begin messaging people with scrolling signatures in the next couple of days. 
Know that if your signature has a scrollbar then it is indeed too large and may be removed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2012)

bowser said:


> The scrolling signatures are especially annoying when I'm browsing the site on my iPhone.


Welcome, cave men and women. Welcome in the year 2012, where transfer rates are much, much faster and signatures are not a big deal, and if your browser's crap then just disable signatures altogether.

Seriously people, all you need is a [Hide Signature]/[Show Signature] button when it crosses a certain size, that's it.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 15, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'll begin messaging people with scrolling signatures in the next couple of days.
> Know that if your signature has a scrollbar then it is indeed too large and may be removed.



Thank you, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Seriously people, all you need is a [Hide Signature]/[Show Signature] button when it crosses a certain size, that's it.



The "hide signature" button is that little X on the far right side of the signature.
(usually under the "like this" button)


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously people, all you need is a [Hide Signature]/[Show Signature] button when it crosses a certain size, that's it.
> ...


What I meant was "add a script that hides signatures which cross a certain size (filesize or physical size) rather then bother PM'ing users from now till forever and a day more". You already can hide signatures, why not do it automatically?


----------



## prowler (Mar 15, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


yet another one of protokuns AAA posts


----------



## Rydian (Mar 15, 2012)

prowler said:


> yet another one of protokuns AAA posts


... but you do the same sorta' stuff.

By that I mean posting just to point out somebody's mistake in a mocking manner.  But you're usually meaner about it.


----------



## prowler (Mar 15, 2012)

like, ages ago bro


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 5, 2012)

I have noticed recently that a lot of people have avatars taking over the 150 pixel height (and sometimes the 500 pixel width, but not really a problem) limit. As far as I was aware, this is against the rules, so either my browser has had some setting messed up, the mods have become lazier ( ) at moderating this rule, or people are just not paying attention to it.

I only noticed this because it's extremely annoying scrolling down a page (with the mouse wheel) then ending up over a tall signature which 'stops' you from scrolling for a while.

Could I request that this rule to be enforced more than it is currently and to inform people that there IS actually a limit (as they obviously didn't read the rules upon registration).

Thanks,
Wizzerzak.

edit: just re-read it and it sounds a little harsh, it's just this really irritates me.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 15, 2012)

Didn't whatsherface have a question on the PSP or something about game conversion, and you posted like 5 times just to mock her story?

Like, three days ago.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 15, 2012)

bowser said:


> The scrolling signatures are especially annoying when I'm browsing the site on my iPhone.


I redirect you to the "Change Theme" option at the bottom, which lets you use the mobile-optimized version of the website.


----------



## bowser (Mar 16, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> bowser said:
> 
> 
> > The scrolling signatures are especially annoying when I'm browsing the site on my iPhone.
> ...



Yes I know about that. I don't like it and prefer the full version.


----------

